# Bottle Lamb Breathing Issues



## stacielynne89 (Feb 25, 2016)

I have a very healthy and spunky 5 week old bottle fed lamb. On Friday she started shivering, acting droopy, and breathing very rapidly. But she was eating great. I checked her temp and it was over 105. Took her to the vet and he gave her Nuflor and a steroid shot. She immediately got better. Saturday and Sunday she had no temp, was running around, normal breathing, eating fine (like always). This morning I noticed she was shivering again, and her breathing was rapid again, and her temp was 104.8. Took her tot he vet again and he gave her more meds. She seems better now. Do I need to wean her off this bottle ASAP? My gut is telling me that it's due to the bottle. She tries to guzzle it and would drink 5 bottles of we let her (we don't). Can I cold-turkey wean her? She's eating high protein grain, Timothy grass, and drinking water. Would just like to see what others thought.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

5 weeks is pretty young but it is done sometimes. If she is eating well and drinking well she would probably be fine. I wonder if she is getting milk in her lungs? Drinking to fast can sometimes cause that. Also, watch how you hold the bottle to mimic then eating off mom.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I wouldn't wean her. I doubt it's anything having to do with nursing, because that's what she's designed to do at this age. I'd keep her on the bottle until 8 weeks, minimum. I think she's probably battling pneumonia and needs antibiotics until she's is better.


----------



## stacielynne89 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you both for your advice! I heard from several sources that you should wean bottle babies by 4 weeks because they're prone to aspirate and that can cause pneumonia. She had a second round of antibiotics yesterday, her fever dropped and she started doing much better. But this morning she started shivering and breathing hard again. I'm at a loss! She's had antibiotics (Nuflor) in her system since Friday night.


----------



## stacielynne89 (Feb 25, 2016)

I've given her probiotics, nutri drench, electrolytes, and aspirin to lower fever (per Doctor's suggestion).


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

stacielynne89 said:


> I've given her probiotics, nutri drench, electrolytes, and aspirin to lower fever (per Doctor's suggestion).


 
How is she now? I have been gone and not on here? It seems like your were doing everything you could.


----------



## stacielynne89 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you for checking in on her! Her fever is gone and no signs of pneumonia. But this morning she woke up and her legs were weak and wobbly. Had to take her back to the vet. Poor baby can't catch a break.


----------

